# Advance Reef Aquatics & Vertex Libra



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

For you that dont know, I bought BRS pumps a few weeks before Christmas and sent them back within the week after testing them. If all BRS Pumps are the same then HOLY SH-t dont use them. They were so out of whack, I would have killed things in my tank because of them.

So I called Advance Reef Aquatics, "Who's a Vertex Dealer BTW" and asked about the Vertex Libra, Flavio Explained to me, like always in full detail about the Pro's and Con's of all the different units Advance Reef Sells.

The GHL Sounded like a great unit, And I was ready to jump in, then I asked about the Vertex Libra.

Everything Flavio told me about the unit scared me. No Cons only Pros.
So, I took a week and did some reading.

After looking at the Stepper pump VS the DC pump unit, and asking members of ReefCentral, the DC pump Vertex Libra Was the unit for me to try.

The unit Is without a doubt the best looking Dosing pump set-up I've seen.
Install is clean
Mounting is clean

20 mins to set-up, Seems long but that included:
-time 
-Pump Calibration 
-pump names
-doseing schedule
-and playing around.

I'll will run the unit for 5 days before adding the Libra to my system to make sure its dosing the same everyday, then I'll add my conclusion to this thread.

As of Right now Advance Reef Aquatics/Flavio Were Bang on about this unit, Its Great so far.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Good to hear, after the problems with the BRS pumps. All the Vertex equipment seems to be top of the line.


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

what issues did you have with the BRS dosing pump. I know they sell two one is the 1.1ml per minute and the other is the 1.6ml per minute.

as per the GHL why did you choose not to get this?

am in the market for dosing pump as well...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

never was there and never bought anything, but I like Flavio.... 

He is a knowledgeable addition to our forum and looks like very good retailer (if I can say so in English, without offending anybody)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

SweetRide, I cant say anything bad about the GHL, But for a few $$ I was able to get a Pump set-up that is Not a Hobby grade pump, Has a crap load options, And is built like a Mack truck.

Honest though, I chose it for the Extra functions, The Vertex Warranty, And the design.

The BRS 1.1 Pumps i ordered were so out i was shocked.

10 mins run time gave me anywhere from 8ml to 17ml Each pump.

BRS Is a great company BUT they gave me my Money back too quick to not know they have issues with the pumps.

Flavio is the Best, I just feel like a tool for not buying this in the first place, It cost me a Extra 30$ to ship the pumps back to BRS, When i could have just trusted him in the start.


----------

